# Coffin Blind Help



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Im looking to get a few coffin blinds that will fit in my boat and are easy to drag. Does anyone know of any companies that make them. I know there was some guy on ksl selling them but I cant find the listing anymore. If anyone has built them I am not against building my own if cost and mess are low and ease of building is high. Let me know


----------



## spooner (Sep 25, 2007)

There are a couple people with some for sale here: (scroll down through the ads)

http://www.utairboat.com/Classified_Ads.html


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Most of the airboaters have bought them in the past from these two places:
Superior Fiberglass in SLC
Goldco Fiberglass in Centerville.

I've never seen the SAS coffins advertised on the Airboat Assoc website in person, but they look good in the pictures.
R


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I got mine at Superior.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone have any pics and know the prices from the Superior or Goldco guys? How do you like them?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like mine, I have the model with the stabilzer pockets behind your shoulders to keep it from wobbling.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

What does that run? Does it drag behind you if you are on foot?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't remember the cost somewhere around $140, I've never really pulled it behind me except in shallow water/mud, it pulled fine in that stuff.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Have you looked at a "Marshrat" style boat? I think those would drag easier behind a boat than a coffin..


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The other style of coffin has a sloped design that is easier to drag.
R


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I have one that I will let you borrow and use as a molt to make your own. Just pick up the fiberglass material, lay it over your mold and bingo, you got yourself a coffin...not sure what the costs are now days but it would be my guess that less than $50 would build a good unit. PM me if you want.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

I have never laid fiberglass is it hard?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

these coffins are a piece of cake. Just take the template coffin and put in upside-down on a couple of saw horses. Paint the surface with a releasing agent and start laying on the cloth followed by a layer of risen. Four or five layers of cloth/resin..depending on how heavy you want it and your done. Let her dry and snap it off the mold. Trim the edges with a recip or jig saw and go hunting. You can paint it when your done or just leave it as is...it will turn out a kind of straw color. We made a bunch of them years ago. Just go to a fiberglass place and they will teach you all you need to know. Also I bet there is a ton on youtube about how to do it.
Gee, I just looked up fiberglass supplies and it seems there are lots of newer good things since the old days. I see what they call fiberglass matt which might only require one application of risen...even easier. Anyway, go to the store and see what they recommend, and as I said, you are welcome to borrow one of my coffins or maybe a friend has one you can use as your mold.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey thanks for the offer let me look into it a little more


----------

